# Cigarfest 2008 Haul!!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Unbelievable! The only word to describe this year's event. Got to meet Dozer, Sam Leccia, Deuce, Robisjebus and others. I'll post more later but just wanted to throw up some quick pics of this year's bounty. There are doubles because my wife was with me - and the Graycliff boxes are empty - they just were too cool to pass up!

In addition to what's shown we received large tin signs from Gurkha, posters, signed photos and some great nylon duffle bags. It just seems to go on and on and on.

Enjoy the ****!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

lucky
nice pickups!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice! Are those NUb lighters?


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome!!..Are those Nubs in Tubes on the last photo?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

This is what you call a "Cigar Fest" :biggrin:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awesome man! You guys really had a good time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It was great to finally meet you. We had a blast!!


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

The Nub tubes are just matches. They gave to us, But Was a blast to see all these people smoking what they like. Will be there next year to.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That's it,I'm going next year! You got an awesome score for sure!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

every year it gets better:whoohoo:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Great Selection... you will have a great few next months.

:dribble:


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been to almost everyone of the cigarfest, and They just keep getting better and better, and One more thing I want to say, After all them cigars, and Smoking them and talking to all the friends that we meet there, They put on the big screen on and everyone there had a chance to watch the 134th Kentucky Derby. WOW, what else can we ask for, Go if you get tickets next year.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome pickups


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow looks like Great time


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great haul!!! I have to go next year


----------



## Mr Majestic (Apr 19, 2007)

It was a Blast! Sorry I missed you,Maybe soon up in your area!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Who needs online shopping when you can go to the CigarFest. Nice haul.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Super pick ups!!!

too bad I live on the west coast


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

First year i got to go it was unbelievable ,great people ,great cigars.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

smokinj said:


> That's it,I'm going next year! You got an awesome score for sure!


We're gonna hold you to that!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> Super pick ups!!!
> 
> too bad I live on the west coast


You never know..... I was hanging out w/a guy from Washington!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

next year I'm there


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It was great to finally meet you. We had a blast!!


Same here - too bad I never got to see Jim (doogie466) or Gerry (howland1998) too.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Outrageous!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT time!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

We did receive an impressive amount of cigars @ Cigar Fest. I had to get additional storage on Sunday for all the cigars.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Will have to go next year looked like a great time.


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like you all had a fantastic time. If only it were possible for some of us foreigners to be able to get tickets, it would certainly be worth the cost of a flight ticket from the UK.

Colin


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

cjd-uk said:


> Looks like you all had a fantastic time. If only it were possible for some of us foreigners to be able to get tickets, it would certainly be worth the cost of a flight ticket from the UK.
> 
> Colin


I agree!! It would be awesome to attend cigarfest. Looks like everyone had sucha great time


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Same here - too bad I never got to see Jim (doogie466) or Gerry (howland1998) too.


How the hell did we miss each other.:mumbles: I spent alot of the day hanging around the NUB booth.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> How the hell did we miss each other.:mumbles: I spent alot of the day hanging around the NUB booth.


I don't know how that happened - I didn't have any trouble spotting Dozer in the crowd!:lol:

I'll definitely find you next time!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Glad yall had a blast.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very amazing...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> How the hell did we miss each other.:mumbles: I spent alot of the day hanging around the NUB booth.


I dont know how you missed him either we could almost be twins...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like it was worth the trip!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

silentjon said:


> We did receive an impressive amount of cigars @ Cigar Fest. I had to get additional storage on Sunday for all the cigars.


SEE, You could have gotten another box of nubs!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

deuce said:


> SEE, You could have gotten another box of nubs!!!


I know, I was thinking about it the whole way home.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

silentjon said:


> I know, I was thinking about it the whole way home.


Too bad. The first guy got his names called 3 straight times and wasnt there, the next guy wasnt either. Skipper landed up being the one who was present. Coulda been you! LOL


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

it was great hanging out with you and your wife jon, and i can't wait till next time.

doogie and dozer, what can i say?

we never could get the smell outa the background when you guys finally left.



jk of course, it was a blast talking to the 2 of you.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know how i missed you too Mike, Next year.


----------

